# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  98 vjetori i shtetit shqiptar!

## Albo

28 nëntor 2010,

Nga te gjitha festat e kalendarit shqiptar, vetëm një e tillë është festë kombëtare të cilën e feston cdo shqiptar i madh e i vogel ne cdo cep te botes. 

- Cdo vit, ne 28 nentor, shqiptaret festojne Diten e Pavaresise. Pas shekujsh roberie, shqiptaret shpallen pavaresine e tyre nga Perandoria Osmane. Ne po te njejten dite, te gjithe patriotet e delegatet nga te gjitha trevat shqiptare te mbledhur ne Vlore, deshmuan me nje ze deshiren e tyre per te ndertuar nje te ardhme me te mire per femijet e tyre ne liri e ne paqe me gjithe popujt e tjere.

- Kjo dite ne mendjen e shume shqiptareve njihet edhe si Dita e Flamurit. E keni pyetur ndonjehere veten se perse e njohim si diten e flamurit? Te gjithe popujt e botes tregojne nje respekt e nderim te vecante per flamurin e tyre kombetar, por asnje popull nuk i afrohet nderimit e respektit qe shqiptaret kane per flamurin e tyre. Arsyen e gjeni tek historia e atij flamuri kombetar. Per plot 500 vjet, pushtuesi osman u mundua qe te zhduki flamurin e shqiptareve jo vetem nga ekzistenca por edhe nga kujtesa e ketij populli. Dhe atehere kur kishin kaluar plot 500 vjet qe ne trojet shqiptare valevitej vetem flamuri i pushtuesit osman, atehere kur te gjithe mendonin se kujtesa e ketij populli ishte fshire per fare, nje flamur i ngritur ne Vlore beri qe te zgjohej nje Shqiperi e tere. Shkabonja perkrenare prej te ciles ne marrim edhe emrin shqiptare beri rikthimin e saj triumfal ne token e Arberit.

- Plot kater breza shqiptaresh kane lindur ne nje Shqiperi te pavarur qe nga shpallja e pavaresise. Dy vjet si sot ne shqiptaret do te festojme 100 vjetorin e shpalljes se pavaresise, nje jubile i madh historik per popullin tone. Kemi plot 98 vjet qe po ndertojme nje shtet, po ndertojme nje shoqeri me te kulturuar, me te zhvilluar, me te integruar. Kemi arritur te bejme hapa gjigande perpara, por ende ngelet shume pune per te bere per te bere realitet deshiren e cdo brezi shqiptaresh: brezi qe vjen pas nesh, femijet tane, te bejne nje jete me te mire e me te begate se sa jeta e brezit tone.

- Ne kete dite feste kombetare, krahas gezimit dhe festimeve, duhet te tregojme edhe pak mirenjohje. Te nderojme kujtimin e te gjithe atyre patrioteve shqiptare qe bene nje enderr realitet me pune, sakrifice e veteflijim. T'u rrefejme femijeve tane per sakrificat e vuajtjet e prinderve tane per te na siguruar ne nje jete me te mire se sa jeta e tyre.  Me shpresen se edhe ky brez do te tregoje perkushtimin e duhur dhe do t'i permbushi me sukses pergjegjesite e veta kombetare historike.

*Gezuar Diten e Pavaresise!
Gezuar Diten e Flamurit!
Gezuar 98 vjetorin e Shtetit Shqiptar!*

----------


## Dar_di

I uroj nga zemra Festën e 28 Nëntorit, Ditës së Flamurit, Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, ditëlindjes së komandantit legjendar Adem Jasharit, daljes në skenë të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës etj., gjithë shqiptarëve anekënd botës kudo që janë.

Uroj që këtë festë, në vitet e ardhme ta festojmë sa më të bashkuar dhe më të përparuar përgjithësisht.

Rroftë populli shqiptar dhe gjithë dashamirët e tij!

Gëzuar!

----------


## Disa

Urime gjithe shqiptarve festen e 28 Nentorit,po ashtu ditlindjen e Komandantit Legjendar Adem Jashari,dhe daljen ne sken te Ushtris Clirimtare te Kosoves.

----------


## Falco115

Dita e shpalljes se Pavarësise është dita më e ndritshme dhe më e madhe në gjithë historin tonë. Liria e arritur është vlera dhe pasuria më e çmuar e shoqërise njerzore e cila nuk falet as dhurohet, por fitohet me shumë perpjekje, gjak dhe vuajtje brezash, ndaj heronjtë dhe deshmoret shqiptar me heroizmin e tyre janë më meritoret gjatë historisë per te tashmen dhe te ardhmen epopullit tonë.
Festa e 28 Nëntorit u jep shpirtë ngjarjeve historike, pjesë e te cilave është edhe liria jonë kombëtare, te cilën deri me tani e kemi gëzuar pjesë-pjesë dhe perjetuar të ndarë ne disa shtete, ku gëzimi nuk ka qen gjithkund i njëjtë dhe i plotë, ashtu siç është vet gjendja e tanishme e Shqipetarve ne rajon.
Pas një periudhe të gjatë 500 vjeçare, nje pjese madhe e popullit shqiptar fitoi lirinë, një pjes tjetër vazhdoj të mbes e roberuar, por lindja e shtetit shqiptar edhe pse i pergjysmuar dhe i brishtë, na bëri te fortë si komb, dhe kjo ka rendesi të madhe pasi dihet qëshqiptarët ishin të rrezikuar, pushtuar dhe kërcenuar nga të gjitha anët per zhdukje, por falë këti shteti të vogël e të brishtë, shpresat tona nuk u zhduken kurrë, por u rriten dhe nder vite u forcuan edhe më shume dhe sot kemi arrit te krijojme 2 shtete te pavaruara. Ndaj me shumë te drejtë të gjithë shqiptaret e të gjitha trojeve etnike e festojne me krenari 28 Nentorin, festen e Pavaresise si ditlindjen e kombit, ditë kjo e nderimit dhe mirènjohjes së pakufishme ndaj të gjithë atyre qe dhanë jeten per arritjen e lirisë dhe  pavaresisë. 
Me suksese te reja kombetare e pritshim 100 vjetorin e Pavaresise...

----------


## bili99

Urime per  Diten e Flamurit te gjithe shqiptareve ketu ne Forum dhe ne gjithe boten!
Gezuar Diten e Pavaresise se Shqiperise !
Festofshim Bashkimin e Shqiperise  me  2012 !

Ja dy kenge bashkimi dhe per deshmoret si urim per festen me te madhe shqiptare ,urim per Albon dhe te gjithe shqipet e Forumit Shqiptar!

Gezuar!

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## DARDANI.ZH

28 NENTORI .Dita kur u nda populli shqiptare 
28 NENTORI. Dita kur u coptuan trojet shqiptare 
28 NENTORI. Dita kur u tradhtua kosova
28 NENTORI. Dita kur u tradhtuan shqiptaret dhe mbeten jasht ksaj shqiperie
28 NENTORI. Dita kur u tradhtuna lumenjt e gjakut qe kishte derdhur kosova per ket dite 


Ndersa Flamurin e pare kombetare shqiptare e ngriti gjenerali ISA BOLETINI dhe HASAN PRISHTINA NE SHKUP ,Sebashku me 20.000 kryengritsit shqipütare nga kosova te cilet hyn ne shkup dhe e qliruan shkupin

----------


## kthetrat

FESTA E PAVARESISE "DITE ZIE" NE TIRANE 

Luljeta Ndoka

 Nje qytetar i huaj qe nuk e di qe sot eshte festa e Pavaresise dhe me tej, e Clirimit te vendit, zor se do te bindej nese do t’ia thoshin kete fakt. Dhe nuk do t’i vinim dot faj. Edhe pse sot eshte festa me e madhe qe mund te kete nje komb e nje shtet, ne rruget dhe sheshet kryesore te Tiranes nuk ka as edhe nje lloj shenje se kryeqyteti ka feste. Asnje flamur, asnje banderole me urimin “Gezuar”, asgje... Ky ofendim, kryeqytetasve u behet per vite me radhe, nderkohe qe per festa te sajuara, aspak me vlera kombetare, Tirana “shkundet”. Atmosfera Vetem nje dite para festes se Clirimit, Tirana i ngjan nje qyteti te rraskapitur, te lodhur e hallexhi, qe s’ka asnje pike lidhje me kryeqytetin e nje vendi qe feston pavaresine dhe Clirimin. Prej vitesh, bashkia e Tiranes e neglizhon totalisht festen e pavaresise se Shqiperise. Deri ne oret e vona te mbremjes se djeshme, ne prag te 98 vjetorit te pavaresise se Shqiperise dhe 66-vjetorit te clirimit te kryeqytetit, nuk gjen as edhe nje shenje feste ne Tirane. Asnje flamur, asnje banderole, asnje shenje tjeter. I vetmi dekor i Tiranes jane germadhat e qendres (dhe jo vetem saj). Por, ky ofendim i vazhdueshem qe u behet qytetareve nuk eshte vetem faji i kryetarit te Bashkise se Tiranes, por edhe i kryeministrit te vendit, Sali Berisha. Ne keta vjet ai i ka pasur te gjitha hapesirat ligjore dhe morale qe ta shkarkoje kreun e bashkise, por nuk e ka bere nje gje te tille. Ne fakt, kryebashkiaku Rama ka vite qe nuk luan as gishtin e vogel te dores per te organizuar ambient festiv ne bashkine me te madhe ne vend me rastin e festes se pavaresise, por s’ka dyshim qe ky eshte viti me i zymte. Edhe pse shqiptaret ne kete periudhe festash kane shume motive per te festuar, ne kryeqytet mbizoteron nje gjendje plogeshtie, a thua se kryeqyteti eshte ne zi. Dekori Duke pasur parasysh faktin se qendra e metropolit shqiptar (dhe jo vetem ajo) eshte kthyer ne nje germadhe per shkak te punimeve qe nisin e nuk mbarojne kurre, me se paku bashkia e Tiranes duhej te ishte kujdesur per zbukurimin me aq sa mund te realizohej nje gje e tille, ne kushtet e kesaj katastrofe estetike dhe infrastrukturore. Eshte fare e qarte se kryetari i Bashkise se Tiranes, Edi Rama nuk deshiron qe te kete asnje feste te denje per kryeqytetasit, pervec festave te reja qe sajon bashkia. Por, ky nuk eshte viti i pare dhe kryetari i Bashkise se Tiranes duket se e ka bere fare te qarte qendrimin e vet.. Kryeqytetasit kane disa vite qe ndihen te ofenduar ne prag festash. Aq me teper kur kryeqyteti i Kosoves, Prishtina ka nisur festimet dhe ka dekoruar rruget dhe institucionet kryesore. Edhe kreret e shteteve te tjera kane derguar urime ne adrese te shtetit shqiptar, pa e ditur se ne kryeqytet nuk eshte ngritur qofte nje flamur i vetem nga Bashkia e Tiranes. Situata Sheshi “Skenderbej”: Asnje flamur, asnje dekor qe tregon se sot ka feste Bulevardi “Deshmoret e Kombit”: Asnje simbol, asnje flamur, asnje detaj feste Rruga kryesore hyrese ne Tirane: Serish asnje flamur as simbol tjeter kombetar Nata e Bardhe Vit per vit, Rama ka shpenzuar shuma te pallogaritshme parash per te festuar festa pagane, por jo per te festuar nje feste me vlera kombetare. Cdo vit, ajo ka organizuar mjaft festime per “Naten e Bardhe”, e cila, me sa duket paska me shume rendesi e vlera sesa pavaresia dhe clirimi i nje shteti. I cili per dekada me radha ka qene nen uzurpimin e te huajve dhe 5 dekada te tjera nen uzurpimin e diktatorit Enver Hoxha. Komentet e juaja

----------


## goldian

LAJM interesant ky me lart qe na tregon  qe politika po i .... nenen atij vend 
sa keq o zot 
deri kur keshtu

----------


## olsi-123

kam nje problem ju lutem te me ndihmoni kur hap texas poker me del kjo tabel dhe nuk mund te luaj ju lutem me ndihmoni si duhet te veproj

SECURITY ALERT!
Zynga Poker sent you an email regarding possible unauthorized access to your Facebook and Zynga Poker account. This email was sent to(shkruan adresen e emaili tim ketu) We recommend changing your Facebook password immediately. 

Please verify your account by carefully following the instructions in the email. Click here to resend email.

----------


## Reschen

IMZOT NIKOLLË KAÇORRI - FIGURË E NDRITUR E KOMBIT SHQIPTAR






> " Kalben njerëzit e ndershëm atje ku lartësohen kriminelët"


(Sami  Frashëri)


Pikërisht më fjalët e pakta, por plot mendim të filozofit të shquar shqiptar Sami Frashëri 

"Kalben  njerëzit e ndershëm atje ku lartësohen kriminelët", dëshiroj ta filloj shkrimin për imzot Nikollë Kacorrin, njeriun e flamurit, projektuesin      e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Lufta për mbrojtjen e kombit ishte kredo jetësore e imzot Nikollë Kacorrit, por fatkeqësisht  dhe jo rastësisht për gjithë këto vite veprimtarinë patriotike të tij do ta mbulojë tisi i harresës, i arkivave të ndryshme  në Shqipëri. Po pse u kalbën, u harruan  dhe u përbuzën figurat historike, ndërsa u lartësuan kriminelët, pansllavistët, turkofilët dhe grekofilët e shumë fila e servila të tjerë kjo do të dëshmohet atëherë kur shqiptarët do ta shkruajnë historinë e tyre në bazë të argumenteve shkencore, pa ngjyrime ideologjike e pa synime të ngritjes të atyre, që më shumë i sollën dëme se dobi kombit.

Sa i përket jetës dhe veprimtarisë atdhetare të Imzot Nikollë Kacorrit informacione më të bollshme japin sidomos disa artikuj të shkurtër në Revistën "Leka", e cila dilte në Shkodër para periudhës së komunizmit. Një studim të mirëfilltë dhe të plotë deri më tani e ka bërë don Pren Kola me titull " Imzot Nikollë Kaçorri për mëvehtësinë ë Shqipërisë", studim i cili u botua në revistën "Shpresa" të Prishtinës dhe "Zëri i Shën Nikollës" në Velezhë të Prizrenit.





Kush është imzot Nikollë Kacori ?



Imzot Nikollë Kacorri u lind në vitin 1862 në fshatin Kre i Bajrakut të Lurës. Ai rridhte nga një familje, babai i së cilës ishte katolik, ndërsa nëna islame, gjë që tregon për tolerancën fetare tek shqiptarët. Si çdo fëmijë shqiptar edhe imzot Kacorri u rrit më fisnikërinë, bujarinë, besën dhe trimërinë, që ishin tradita të vyera të malësisë dhe që ndikuan më vonë në përgatitjen atdhetare të tij. Duke parë aftësinë e madhe të Nikollës së vogël Arqipeshkvi i Durrësit imzot Ambrosio pas një vizite që bëri në Lurë  e mori me vete për ta përgatitur për meshtar e prijës të popullit.

Në vitin 1884 mbaroi studimet filozofiko - teologjike për meshtar dhe u shugurua po të njëjtin vit në Shkodër. Një kohë shërbeu në Delbnisht, pastaj u emërua famullitar në Durrës. Për veprimtarinë e zellshme dhe të frytshme kishtare dhe njerëzore Papa i asaj kohe e nderoi me "Kryqin e artë", "Për Kishë dhe Papë". Po në këtë vit emërohet edhe Ipeshkv. Ky titull do t'i ndihmonte edhe më tepër në lëmin politik, në luftën për çlirimin e atdheut. Në mes të viteve 1905 - 1907 drejtoi kryengritjen e armatosur kundër turqve në Kurbin. Në vitin 1908 në Kongresin e Manastririt së bashku me at Gjergj Fishtën dhe Luigj Gurakuqin e shumë atdhetarë të tjerë, i dhanë kahje perendimore kulturës  shqiptare, duke e vendosur alfabetin që kemi tash e 91 vjet. Mori pjesë edhe në Kongresin e Elbasanit i cili synonte të korigjonte imazhin negativ të kongresit të Dibrës (korrik 1909) të organizuar prej  xhonturqve.  Veprimtaria atdhetare e imzot Nikollë Kacorrit, sulltanit iu bë ferrë në sy dhe ai e priste vetëm një shkak sa më të vogël për ta burgosur. Dhe shkaku u gjet, mu në momentin kur ishte përfshirë për një kryengritje të armatosur në gjithë Shqipërinë. Për gjyqin dhe denimin me disa vjet burg dhe gjobë në të holla i referohemi Revistës "Leka", e cila boton lajme të gazetës "Dielli".

“Dielli i dates 8.3.1911 shkruan:”Me 15 te Dhjetorit u kenduen ne gjykatore te Durresit letrat qe paten ardhur te prishura preji temizit te Stambollit,me 17 vazhdoi gjygji perseri pore pa len shum me fole te ndershmin prift atdhetar,dhe ppa thirr njeri si deshmitar.E denuan perseri me dy vjet burg e 25 lira gjob.Avokati mbrojtes zoti Talib Efendiu nga Gjirokastra kerkoji te zburgosurit e Don Nikoll Kaqorrit,dhe e bani temiz per se dyti por gjygji nuk e liroji”.Dielli nr 89 shkruan”Nga gazetat e huaja mesuam sihariqin se te ndershmit prift katolik nga Durresi z Don Nikoll Kaqorrit ju dha falje preji sulltanit per denimin qe kishte dhen gjykatorja ushtarake,.Pergezojm nga thelbi i zemres te shkelqyerin atdhetar dhe i lutemi zotit ti fale pas keteji shendet dhe prehje per te miren e atdheut.

Ne korrik te vitit 1911 ushtria turke zuni ne Shijak rrogtarin e imzot

Nikoll Kaqorrit me tri manxerre e do fishek e letra poste qe po i qonte ne Delbnisht te Arqipeshkvi i Durresit imzot Bianki.Imzot Nikoll Kaqorri ke qite ne gjygjin ushtarak e ke denue me burg e sidomos per shkak te nje letre ku jepte drejtime per nje kryengritje kombetare.

Kjo tregon se imzot Nikoll Kaqorri ishte njeri nder dy tre arkitektet kryesor te berjese se shtetit te ri Shqiptar,ku me se miri kjo gje ilustrohet ne memorandumin derguar Mbretit te Austro Hungaris Franc Jozefit vetem dy jav para se te shpalleji Pavarsia e Shqiperis.



Pas gjithë këtyre përpjekjeve kombëtare dalëngadalë përgatitej terreni për shpalljen e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë . Në fillim atdhetarët shqiptarë kishin vendosur që pavarësia të shpallej  jo në Vlorë, por pikërisht në Durrës, në qytetin ku imzot Nikollë Kacorri zhvillonte veprimtarinë atdhetare. Por autoritetet turke lajmëruan telegrafikisht komandën e Janinës dhe u përgatit me shpejtësi një njësi ushtarake turko-greke që të mos lejonte në çdo mënyrë suksesin  e përpjekjeve të atdhetarëve shqiptarë për të shpallur pavarësinë, dhe me çdo kusht të bëhej  likuidimi i tyre. Duke iu falenderuar patriotëve durrësakë delegatët shpëtojnë dhe marrin rrugën e Vlorës. Kështu me 28 nëntor 1912 në orën 14.00 botërisht u shpall pavarësia e Shqipërisë. Kuvendi Kombëtar i Vlorës formoi Qeverinë e parë shqiptare, Qeveri e Përkohshme me këtë përbërje. 

Ismail Qemali kryeministër dhe ministër i punëve të jashtme, Imzot Nikollë Kacorri nënkryetar i Qeverisë, Myfit Bej Libohova ministër i punëve të brendshme, Abdi Bej Toptani ministër i financave, Mehmet Pash Deralla ministër i luftës, Petro Poga ministër i drejtësisë, Luigj Gurakuqi ministër i arsimit, Mithat Frashëri ministër i punëve botërore, Pandeli Cale ministër i bujqësisë dhe Lef Nosi ministër i Post Telegrafeve. Duke pasur parasysh faktin se Ismail Qemali edhe si ministër i punëve të jashtme pjesën më të madhe të kohës e kalonte jashtë Shqipërisë lirisht mund të thuhet se Imzot Nikollë Kacorri , luante rolin e kryeministrit në Shqipëri.

"Shumë të vështirë e të rrezikshme janë këto ditë për ne shqiptarët e për nanën tonë Shqipërinë që të katër shtetet e Ballkanve po dojn me e përpi e me coptu". Më këto fjalë imzot  Nikollë Kacori e fillonte Memorandumin derguar Perendorit të Mbretit të Austro Hungarisë Franz Jozefit I. Ky memorandum i shkruar dhe përgatitur prej Imzot Nikollë Kacorrit, dhe mban datën 12 nëntor 1912, gjashtëmbëdhjetë ditë para shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë së Shqipërisë. Përveç imzot Nikollë Kacorrit, nënshkrues të këtoj memorandumi janë edhe zotërinjtë, Mustaf Asim Kruja, Rexhep Mitrovica, Fuad Toptani, Abdi Beu, Murat Toptani, Sali Gjuka dhe Bedri Pejani. Në këtë memorandum praqitej e vërteta mbi Shqipërinë dhe i kërkohej ndihmë mbretit të Austro Hungarisë që shteti shqiptar mos të gllabërohet nga sfingsat sllavë, grek e turq. Këtu kërkohej që të njihet shteti shqiptar "në katër vilajetet e Shqypnisë me Kosovë, Manastir, Shkodër e Janinë". Këtu jipej edhe numri i shqiptarëve që jetonin në vitin 1912, mbi tre milionë frymë, dhe qysh atëherë u kërkua që Shqipëria me katër vilajetet të jetë neutrale siç ishin Zvicra dhe Belgjika.

Pas dështimit të Qeverisë së Ismail Qemalit imzot Nikollë Kaçorri së bashku me Mustafa Krujën, Luigj Gurakuqin, Fahri Gjilanin, Themistokli Germenjin themeloi lidhjen "Për atdheun e për Thronin" për shpëtimin e atdhuet nga trazirat e ndryshme antikombëtare. Pas gjithë kësaj së bashku me shumë atdhetarë të tjerë pa dëshirën e vetë  imzot Nikollë Kacorri emigroi në Austri, ku qëndroi tri vjet në Vjen deri sa vdiq me 29 maj 1917. Po çfarë vdekje pati imzot Nikollë Kacorri, kësaj pyetjeje nuk mund t'i japim përgjigje  të sigurt. Ai vdiq i ri, por vepra që la pas në luftë për mbrojtjen  e nderit dhe dinjitetit kombëtar është një udhërrëfyes për brezat e rinjë. Është e vërtet se imzot Nikollë Kacorri  u vra dy herë, njëherë kur vdiq i thyer shpirtërisht për fatin e kombit, dhe të dytën herë  kur veprimtarinë patriotike të tij e mbuloi tisi i harresës gati një shekull. Por edhe vrasësit e parë edhë të dytët do të harrohen, ndërsa veprimtaria patriotike  e njeriut të flamurit Imzot Nikollë Kacorrit do të shenohet me shkronja të arta në historinë kombëtare të shqiptarëve.



Marr nga Libri Deshmi Koherash te Nue Oroshi

----------


## RiGerta

Si ka shkruar Gjergj Fishta:
Flamuri kometar nuk ka cka ben nder ne
Poqese dashni nuk kem per Atedhe

 Hajt se festojne diten kur t'ju hiqen vizat.E bejne ate dite, dite Feste nderkombetare

----------


## Le Chiffre

> FESTA E PAVARESISE "DITE ZIE" NE TIRANE 
> 
> Luljeta Ndoka
> 
> ...Edhe pse sot eshte festa me e madhe qe mund te kete nje komb e nje shtet, ne rruget dhe sheshet kryesore te Tiranes nuk ka as edhe nje lloj shenje se kryeqyteti ka feste. Asnje flamur, asnje banderole me urimin Gezuar, asgje... Ky ofendim, kryeqytetasve u behet per vite me radhe, nderkohe qe per festa te sajuara, aspak me vlera kombetare... me sa duket paska me shume rendesi e vlera sesa pavaresia dhe clirimi i nje shteti...


Shkrim fantastik! Na vjen turp qe jemi kryeqytetas, na vjen turp qe pretendojme qe jemi pellazge, albane, arber e shqiptar kur shikojme kete turp shterteror.
E verteta duhet pare edhe me tej, mos harrojme qe pavaresia erdhi nga flakja e zgjedhes me te eger dhe me opskurantiste te tere gjeneratave: perandorise osmane...qe jo vetem na pushtoi me gjaate se cdo komb tjeter, por u hakmorr ne menyren me te eger per kundervenjen qe mbreti jone Kastriot i beri per 28 vjet me radhe, duke na shitur tek sllavet e greket dhe ate pakice qe ngeli e shiti tek boshibozuket si Haxhi Qamili qe i shtronte burrat shqiptare sbathur ne gjemba nese nuk ishin kthyer akoma ne osmane...nje fe qe e kishte zmanafillen ne lindjen e larget...por per hakmarrje e mbollen ne racen me te paster te botes - tek shqiptaret. Dhe ne jemi gati ta mbushin qytetin tone te halleve politike me flamuj me shqiponje e gjys hene kur "sulltani i ri" turk na viziton, por harrojme sa gjak ka dershur ky popull per tu shkeputur nga ajo zgjedhe islamike.
Ne te gjithe boten fitimtaret gjithmone festojne...festojne amerikanet sepse fituan mbi gjermanet, festojne ruset e polaket... dhe ndjehen krenar per clirimin  e botes nga nazizmi dhe kolaboracionistet e tij, por ne shqiperine tone ndodh cudia me e madhe festojne fitimtaret perkrah me kolaboracionistet...partizanet quhen "komunista" dhe per inat te tyre "ballistet" quhen edhe ato fitimtare. Sigurisht qe jane...luftuan kunder vellezerve te tyre dhe u bashkuan me okupatorin... Cfar fatkeqesie...cfar grotesku...
Keshtu behet edhe me pavaresine e shqiperise...pergezohen turqit, bile akoma nga frika e Haxhi Qamileve mbahet si "feja jone" ajo qe pushtuesit futen me zjarr ne mes tone...duke i dhene sllaveve dhe grekeve shakak te thone qe ato jane kristiane ne kete toke. Sikur nuk jane Arberit qe mbrojten kristianizmin dhe europen nga hordhia otomane turko-aziatike. Kjo ndodh sikur nuk ishte turqia ajo qe i ngriti dhe i ushqeu keto dy shkaterrimtare te kombit tone vetem per hakmarrje ndaj popullit tone ngaj poshterimit qe i beri ky popull dhe mbriti i tyre kristian...hordhise aziatike osmane.
GEZUAR FESTEN SHQIPERI! Kostumet e shtrenjta te politikaneve e udheheqesve tone jane si rrecka para ngjyres se kuqe me te cilen ti e ke lare historine...flamurin tend me shqiponjen e lire

----------


## Le Chiffre

> IMZOT NIKOLLË KAÇORRI - FIGURË E NDRITUR E KOMBIT SHQIPTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sami  Frashëri)
> 
> 
> ...


Faleminderit per shkrimin. Kjo eshte nje kontribut i cmuar ne historine e Shqiperise, histori qe e kane kapur per gryke turkofilet, serbofilet dhe grekofilet. 
Edhe nje here faleminderit nga thellesia e nje zemre shqiptare!
Kjo na kujton se sa shume e vertete eshte thenja e Sami Frasherit:



> ... feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria


Ai pasi shkoi ne tere boten, pa sa dem i kishte sjelle komobit tone turqia pushtuese dhe shkaterruese. Eshte pikersht kjo arsye pse ne shqiperi nuk ka anje rendesi perkatesia fetare, nuk ka anje rendesi martesa midis te ashtuquajturave fe, sepse ne shqiperi fete jane imponuar me dhune, kryesisht nga pushtuesi dhe armiku me i tmerrshem i kombit shqiptar, turqia, por edhe nga sllavo-armenet serbo-greke.
Rrofte shqiperia e madhe e pellazgeve dhe arberve!
Rrofte kujtimi i mbretit te shqipetareve Gjergj Kastrioti!

----------


## Reschen

> *Postuar me pare nga Le Chiffre*. Ai pasi shkoi ne tere boten, pa sa dem i kishte sjelle komobit tone turqia pushtuese dhe shkaterruese. Eshte pikersht kjo arsye pse ne shqiperi nuk ka anje rendesi perkatesia fetare, nuk ka anje rendesi martesa midis te ashtuquajturave fe, sepse ne shqiperi fete jane imponuar me dhune, kryesisht nga pushtuesi dhe armiku me i tmerrshem i kombit shqiptar, turqia, por edhe nga sllavo-armenet serbo-greke.
> Rrofte shqiperia e madhe e pellazgeve dhe arberve!
> Rrofte kujtimi i mbretit te shqipetareve Gjergj Kastrioti!


Ti lexon vetem neper forume por konsumo edhe pak kohe neper biblioteka.
Feja ne Rome u lejua disa qindra vjet me vone mbas predikimeve te para ne vendin ku ndodhi mrekullia Hyjnore ne Jerusalem dhe pati shume martire. Neqoftese sheh harten fetare neper libra dhe jo ne forume, do shohesh se ata qe perqafuan me plot deshire dhe e shperndane fjalen e Jezu Krishtit  kane kaluar dhe predikuar edhe ne trojet shqiptare shume shekuj me pare para se te mberrinin edhe ne Romen antike dhe superfuqine e kohes dhe shqiptaret e perqafuan deshmine vertete qe eshte fjala e Jezu Krishtit
Sot ata qe perpiqen te bashkojne Evropen njehsohet me formulen se kerkohet bashkimi i popujve te Evropes dhe jo bashkim shtetesh si detyre primare

----------


## peshkaqeni33

> 28 nëntor 2010,
> 
> Nga te gjitha festat e kalendarit shqiptar, vetëm një e tillë është festë kombëtare të cilën e feston cdo shqiptar i madh e i vogel ne cdo cep te botes. 
> 
> - Cdo vit, ne 28 nentor, shqiptaret festojne Diten e Pavaresise. Pas shekujsh roberie, shqiptaret shpallen pavaresine e tyre nga Perandoria Osmane. Ne po te njejten dite, te gjithe patriotet e delegatet nga te gjitha trevat shqiptare te mbledhur ne Vlore, deshmuan me nje ze deshiren e tyre per te ndertuar nje te ardhme me te mire per femijet e tyre ne liri e ne paqe me gjithe popujt e tjere.
> 
> - Kjo dite ne mendjen e shume shqiptareve njihet edhe si Dita e Flamurit. E keni pyetur ndonjehere veten se perse e njohim si diten e flamurit? Te gjithe popujt e botes tregojne nje respekt e nderim te vecante per flamurin e tyre kombetar, por asnje popull nuk i afrohet nderimit e respektit qe shqiptaret kane per flamurin e tyre. Arsyen e gjeni tek historia e atij flamuri kombetar. Per plot 500 vjet, pushtuesi osman u mundua qe te zhduki flamurin e shqiptareve jo vetem nga ekzistenca por edhe nga kujtesa e ketij populli. Dhe atehere kur kishin kaluar plot 500 vjet qe ne trojet shqiptare valevitej vetem flamuri i pushtuesit osman, atehere kur te gjithe mendonin se kujtesa e ketij populli ishte fshire per fare, nje flamur i ngritur ne Vlore beri qe te zgjohej nje Shqiperi e tere. Shkabonja perkrenare prej te ciles ne marrim edhe emrin shqiptare beri rikthimin e saj triumfal ne token e Arberit.
> 
> - Plot kater breza shqiptaresh kane lindur ne nje Shqiperi te pavarur qe nga shpallja e pavaresise. Dy vjet si sot ne shqiptaret do te festojme 100 vjetorin e shpalljes se pavaresise, nje jubile i madh historik per popullin tone. Kemi plot 98 vjet qe po ndertojme nje shtet, po ndertojme nje shoqeri me te kulturuar, me te zhvilluar, me te integruar. Kemi arritur te bejme hapa gjigande perpara, por ende ngelet shume pune per te bere per te bere realitet deshiren e cdo brezi shqiptaresh: brezi qe vjen pas nesh, femijet tane, te bejne nje jete me te mire e me te begate se sa jeta e brezit tone.
> ...


Eshte pershtypja ime, apo je pak romantik enderrues.

Ketu jam pletesish dakort me ty!

----------


## Izber

Festa e flamurit dhe kombit shqiptar eshte 28 Nentori.Gezuar te gjithe shqiptareve kete feste,Po gje befasuese ishte metropoli shqiptar Tirene per kete feste i cili sundohet qe sa vite nga nje antishqiptar Edvin Rama i cili as qe vuri ndinje flamur per 28 Nentor neper Tirane.As nuk beri ndonje dekorim.Ky eshte turpi i nje njeriu pa pergjegjesi .Ai me garden e vet antishqiptare me 29 nentor beri vizita dhe dergoi kurora qe tregon se per te nuk vlen 28 Nentori.Ky po perdhos ,diten e flamurit ,shqiptaret shqiperine dhe trojet tjera shqiptare."9 nentori ka qene dita e Jugosllavis se Titos qe aq fort e deshti Enveri.Tani kete rruge te Enverit po e ndjekin nxenesit e tij.te PS.Marri iu qoft te gjithe atyre qe festuan 29 nentorin diten e shovenizmit Serbo-Rus-Grek.

----------


## Bernard1993

sigurisht qe eshte e vetmaj feste

----------


## shaqiri79

:syte zemra:  28 nentori eshte festa me e dashur e gjdo shqipetarit .Kur te vije data e 28 nentorit me kujtohen te gjitha ato vuajtje qe i kan pasur te paret tane para 500vitesh kan luftuar me zemer e me deshire te madhe qe ne nete ardhmen ta gezojme  lirin andaj me vije cudi qe ne disa vende tash si japin shum rendesi per ket feste si ne kosove qe tash sfestohet fare dhe e kan shpallur si feste jo zyrtare        edhe pse sjam nga kosova por nga lugina e presheves edhe pse ne skemi te drejte ta festojme neper rruget e qytezes prap se prap rinia shqiptare te ne deri ne oret e vona te nates festojne neper lokale &jam krenar qe jam shqiptare  :syte zemra:

----------


## shaqiri79

i ilirides jam iliridhe i lire dua me mbet per flamur komb dhe trojet shqipetare do jap jeten time den baba den

----------

